# Green water...and willow branches?



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Has anyone tried this method of solving green water problems.... 

A new method is to use freshly cut 1-2 year old willow branches about 0.5-1cm in width. Place these in your tank vertically so they go from the substrate to a few centimeters above the water's surface. After a few days they will start to grow roots and the green water should start to clear. When cleared remove the branches from the water.


I would love to hear peoples reactions and stories. I got rid of my green water problems using a magnum and diatom powder. I increased my CO2 and hope it I solved the problem but I'm not convinced yet it won't come back. There is still a slight green haze to the water, especially later in the day. Time will see if it comes back full force. 
Matt


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Just so you know there's a sticky here about the use of Willow Branches. I think it started in '05.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquarium-algae-control-specific-problems/7212-fighting-green-water-simple-cheap-method.html


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Isn't that about the same as just putting more plants in the tank? Or is there something else at work?


----------

